# Specialized Publicity



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 9, 2013)

I am not sure how many of you have seen this yet: http://blogs.calgaryherald.com/2013...after-threat-from-u-s-bike-giant-specialized/


Glad I don't work at Specialized HQ.  The public outcry is getting pretty loud.  Apparently this guy has sold a TON of merch over the past few days after the story broke.  I am tempted to order something to show support.


----------



## Nick (Dec 9, 2013)

I've always liked Specialized bikes. Kinda surprised to see them go after this guy. I'm not really sure how this guy naming his store Roubouix could in any way possibly be a negative affect to Specialized the company or damage them in any way. If anything, it will make the name even more common and make people think of the Specialized bike.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 9, 2013)

I too have always like Specialized but this is a case of a big company flexing their muscle saying they "own the trademark" to the name Roubaix.  It's a total crock. And their attitude about it doesn't seem to be getting better.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 9, 2013)

Why are American companies the bullies of the world? Suing the Hobbit Pub and now this. Maybe the Roubaix region of France should sue Specialized. What gives them the right to reach across borders anyhow?


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't like it either, especially since I bought a Roubaix Expert earlier this year. 

What about Fuji and their Roubaix bikes? Seems like a much more blatent case. Oh yeh they were around BEFORE Specialized came out with their Roubaix. I wonder if Fuji sued Specialized over this? 

There's a long thread about this case on bikeforums.com


----------



## drjeff (Dec 10, 2013)

They are getting hammered on a bunch of bike social media sites right now for sure!

My guess is that they figure that #1 they're so big and #2 that their customer base is so vast and #3 that there's likely a decent chance that many of the people lambasting them on social media right now probably don't ride a Specialized, and likely wouldn't be buying one in the future anyway that in the overall scheme of things, it's not a big deal

That being said, I personally think that it's a jerk move by Specialized


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 10, 2013)

Total Jerk move but it appears that it has a happy-ish ending.

From Cafe Roubaix's Facebook:



> Folks,
> 
> We can announce that your voices have been heard. We are now back in discussions with the other party. We are aware of recent announcements by third parties within the industry.
> 
> ...



And from Bicycleretailer.com:



> The trademark owner says Specialized's enforcement of the trademark was out of lineBOULDER, CO (BRAIN) — Specialized Bicycle overstepped its bounds when it registered the Roubaix trademark in Canada and then tried to prevent a Calgary retailer from using the name, Advanced Sports International’s CEO told BRAIN on Monday.
> ASI says it owns the worldwide rights to the Roubaix trademark — it’s had a Fuji Roubaix road bike model in its lineup since 1992 — and has licensed it to Specialized since 2003. ASI’s Pat Cunnane said the company has no problem with retailer Dan Richter using the name on his store, Cafe Roubaix.
> “We have reached out to Mr. Richter to inform him that he can continue to use the name, and we will need to license his use, which we imagine can be done easily,” Cunnane said.
> Richter told the _Calgary Herald_ this weekend that lawyers representing Specialized told him he had to rename his store and transfer its website’s URL to Specialized. Besides the store, Richter sells Cafe Roubaix-branded wheels. The general manager of Specialized Canada told the _Herald_ that Specialized had to protect its trademark or risk losing it. Specialized’s U.S. office has not commented on the situation, despite negative press and an outpouring of support for Richter over the weekend on social media.
> ...



It definitely shows the power of social media.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 10, 2013)

They have history for being a bully company. They make nice stuff im sure but im all set, refuse to give my money to a company that habitually acts this way.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2013)

Unfortunately Specialized is not the only company that acts like a big bully..  I understand wanting/needing to protect your brand/trademark etc.. but some of these companies take it way too far.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 10, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Unfortunately Specialized is not the only company that acts like a big bully..  I understand wanting/needing to protect your brand/trademark etc.. but some of these companies take it way too far.


I don't keep up with things in the bike industry world too much, what are some others?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2013)

snoseek said:


> I don't keep up with things in the bike industry world too much, what are some others?



I wasn't limiting my observation to just the bike industry, no other cycling brands come to mind.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 11, 2013)

bvibert said:


> I wasn't limiting my observation to just the bike industry, no other cycling brands come to mind.



What other industry are you observing this in?


----------



## C-Rex (Apr 30, 2014)

I love my Enduro, but that's because I got a great deal from a friend on it.  I wouldn't buy a new one.  There are a lot of small bike companies that make fantastic bikes, have better customer service, and don't charge nearly as much.  Trek, Specialized and Santa Cruz are the most over priced brands on the market.  $8-9000 for a mountain bike is ridiculous.


----------

